# Tap size for helicoil insert?



## spiffywebcreations

Does anyone know the tap size for a 7/16-20 helicoil insert? I bought a used kit on EBay and the tap in it is not the correct size. 

I have the hole drilled out to 29/64, as called out in the directions.

I'm afraid it's not a normal thread size, and there for a special tap is required - at a cost i'm sure I won't like.


----------



## muleman RIP

I would think it was a 1/2-20 with that tap drill size. 27/64 is nominal for 1/2-13.


----------



## spiffywebcreations

that's what I always thought too - it was basically the next thread size up...but the Helicoil website tells you every other detail BUT the thread size... 

I know the tap part number is 7FPB, it's an STI tap, and the tap major dia is .5062


----------



## 3MT

Helicoils require a special tap. You can't use a regular tap to install a helicoil.


----------



## tommu56

the helicoil tap is the same pitch as the original thread the major diamater is bigger to give room for the coil to fit in 

I prefer jergens inserts my self
you can replace the inset by drilling out the lock keys and spinning them out  threading in a new  tap the locks in
we used a lot of them in aluminum .




http://www.jergensinc.com/site/product_detail.aspx?group_no=3017


tom


----------

